# Verliere dauernd das Internet



## Priest555 (31. Oktober 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

 ich habe seit einiger Zeit ein großes Problem mit meinem DSL-Anschluss (T-Online DSL flat). Nach einiger Zeit (ein paar Minuten oder ein paar Stunden) verliere ich den Kontakt zum Internet. Plötzlich und übergangslos reagiert der Browser nicht mehr (Mozille, IE6, Opera 7.54). Die Seite kann nicht mehr angezeigt werden. Klicks auf z.B. Links etc. werden völlig ignoriert.
   Wenn ich mich abwähle und dann wieder einwähle, gelingt die Einwahl, aber es können keine Seiten angezeigt werden.
   Nach einem Restart funktioniert wieder alles normal.
   Der Rechner stürzt nicht ab und alle sonstigen Programme laufen sehr stabil.

 Aufgrund des Problems habe ich mir einen neuen Rechner (Athlon 64) angeschafft. Das Problem besteht weiter. Alles stabil, nur das Internet geht dauernd verloren.

 In den neuen Rechner habe ich den Speicher (Infineon 333 CL2 2x 512 MB) übernommen und den SIL680 Raid Controller, sowie die Laufwerke.und die Grafikkarte. Ein Memtest lief den halben Tag ohne Fehler durch.
 Das DSL-Modem zeigt keine Störung an.

   Betriebssystem ist Windows XP SP2, das ich mehrmals völlig neu (Festplatte formatiert) ohne Erfolg aufgesetzt habe.

 Kennt jemand dieses Phänomen? Kann die "Schuld" beim DSL-Modem liegen? Bei T-Online oder habe ich mir einen Virus eingefangen, den ich von der Datenfestplatte immer wieder auf das frische Betriebssystem übertragen habe?

   Ich weiß mir keinen Rat mehr und niemand, den ich gefragt habe, hat je von diesem Phänomen gehört.

   Meine letzte Hoffnung ist die Community.

   MfG

   P.


----------



## Tobias Menzel (31. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

das gleiche hatte ich, als ich über einen Netzwerkrechner online ging (T-DSL und Anlage am PC, Laptop über Ethernet zum Surfen) - um wieder surfen zu können, half ein kurzer Ruhezustand oder De- und wieder Aktivieren der freigegebenen LAN-Verbindung... keine Ahnung, woran das lag. Ich würde trotzdem mal raten, die gängigen Antivirentools drüberlaufen zu lassen, eventuell die Verbindung neu zu installieren etc. Beim Betrieb mit nur einem Rechner hatte ich diese Probleme noch nie...

Gruß
.


----------



## Priest555 (2. November 2004)

Hallo,

danke für die Antwort. Es scheint der Virus vpc32.ece gewesen zu sein. Zunächst wurde er von meinen Virenscannern nicht erkannt. Nach einigen Updates scheint der Spuk endlich vorbei zu sein.


Gruß P.


----------

